# Cypress driftwood? What say you?



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

A few weeks ago I collected some driftwood from what I thought was a cypress pond on my parents' property. I did as much scrubbing and baking as I could, and went to use it today in a tank. I opened the door about an hour after misting and there's a strong-ish smell coming off the wood. It doesn't remind me much of cedar or pine or a Christmas tree or anything like that, but it smells stronger than any wood I've ever used before. 

Here's a picture:









So here's my question: what kind of wood does this look like to y'all? Should I scrap it and find something else? As much as I like the way this looks, I am not going to risk the lives of frogs for it.

Best,
Ash


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cedar maybe? Or juniper


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

A couple hours later and it smells very strongly now. I removed the piece on the floor. Maybe it IS cedar... the other pieces may be okay, but I'm not sure yet and may just scrap the ones I collected. 

Weird! I could've sworn all the trees were cypress... knees and everything... but of course I'm not a tree genius and may have gotten it wrong. 

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it just the one darker piece that smells strong or the other pieces as well?


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

If it smells like a bottle of gin, Juniper. If it smells like stale cat piss, loblolly pine.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, either way, ditch it. The smell is not going away and as the sap leeches you will have problems.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Kyle! Haven't heard from you in ages! =) Are you still planning on moving down here? (And are you bringing the leucs with you? )

I've ditched all the wood I collected. Not gonna risk frog lives on it. I'll bebop around town today and see if I can find some better driftwood from a fish store or something. =)

Thanks for the help!

Best,
Ash


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Drill a hole deep into the core and smell the fresh shavings.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Drill a hole deep into the core and smell the fresh shavings.


They smell very not-good-for-frogs-y. I threw the wood out last night and am about to head out to a local fish store to see if they have any acceptable driftwood. If not, welp! I'll hit up one of the DB sponsors again!

Best,
Ash


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Hey Kyle! Haven't heard from you in ages! =) Are you still planning on moving down here? (And are you bringing the leucs with you? )
> 
> I've ditched all the wood I collected. Not gonna risk frog lives on it. I'll bebop around town today and see if I can find some better driftwood from a fish store or something. =)
> 
> ...


Helloooooooo,
I actually just txt you lol and sent an email a few weeks ago but never had a response. I kind of figured you may have already found your leucs by now or something, guess not lol. Did it go to your spam folder again 

I still have the trio if you're interested, I'm coming the 18th and classes start the 21st so you know. I'm getting a little nervous 

I may have some drift wood I could bring you if you don't find any at the store and my car isn't too packed, what size is that tank?

Hope all is well


----------

